# First Label/label review/foils cap application



## pioneergirl (Apr 2, 2012)

I love so many of the labels I see on this category, but I don't have that much free time and I am not that creative and not good at searching. I decided to go with wine labels direct and decided to go with the following label. For 30 labels at approx $25 which included shipping was a decent price and I think the quality is very good. The label itself is smooth and picturesqe, plasticy/filmy type of "paper"; it is not paper or at least does not feel like paper or parchment texture; label will leave a marked crease if bent or removed too hastily from sheet. I also purchased some heat shrink "foil" caps at approx 10 cents ea. Had some fails with hot water and hair dryer as they were not hot enough - they shrank, just not perfect. I then put a pot on the stove and had rapidly boiling water and that worked like a charm! And very quickly too. Before I applied labels I wiped bottles with paper towel doused with rubbing alcohol. During label application I realized that there really is, imo, a front and a back of a bottle; the back being the marked area with measurement (750ml) and the front bottom has raised bumps - I could be totally wrong here - but that is how I am seeing it - note to file. Here they are:


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2012)

Great color coordination with labels and capsuls. Very nice!


----------



## rodo (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks really nice


----------



## g8keeper (Apr 2, 2012)

very nice job....good work....they lookf awesome....


----------



## phat (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks very nice. Like the dark label and capsule combo!


----------



## Mike89T (Apr 3, 2012)

Nicely done. Very professional looking and as others have said I like the color combination of the label and foil.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 3, 2012)

I like it. Professional level.


----------



## Mike89T (Apr 3, 2012)

Funny, I just assumed you were from Carolina then noticed Idaho on the bottom of the label.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks very familiar to this winemaker!


----------



## fishonline (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like a wine you would buy at the liquor store. Very nice!


----------



## pioneergirl (Apr 4, 2012)

Mike89T said:


> Funny, I just assumed you were from Carolina then noticed Idaho on the bottom of the label.


 

Yes, my husband gave me crap about this too....This is the name my mother calls me -- it's the latin/spanish version of my name, Carolyn (my side of the family is latin); I think I am the only one who gets it....but for now I am okay with that. I may reconsider future naming.


----------



## Flem (Apr 4, 2012)

I like the name, Carolyn. I wouldn't change a thing. It adds that real, personal touch to your wines.


----------



## Duster (Apr 4, 2012)

very nice, very clean, I like it a lot. Great Job


----------



## tonyt (Apr 4, 2012)

Very classy.


----------

